# Over Kill?



## Bongofury (Oct 5, 2015)

Would a 1000 watt HPS light be over kill for a 2 X 4 X 5' tent?


----------



## yarddog (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd say so.   I think my 1k hps has 140,000 lumens.   That gives me a touch over 5,800 lumens per square foot.  From what I hear, that is adequate. For your size, you would have 17,500 lumens per square foot.  They say 5k is good 8k is better.  
What about a 600 watt?


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2015)

Not only would it be overkill it would most likely create some serious heat issues. I have Two 2x4x5 tents and back when I flowered in that size tent I used a 400W HPS.  A 600W HPS would be a great match for that space IMO.


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks guy's.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 9, 2015)

Definitely a 600whps would be the one I would get. make sure to get an exhaust fan and vented hood. You always want to pull the heat out and pull in fresh air. Remember you still need the same fresh air flow even when heat isn't an issue.


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 9, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> Definitely a 600whps would be the one I would get. make sure to get an exhaust fan and vented hood. You always want to pull the heat out and pull in fresh air. Remember you still need the same fresh air flow even when heat isn't an issue.


 Thanks Hushpuppy.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2015)

I really liked my 600.  I bet you will be happy Bongo.


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 9, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I really liked my 600.  I bet you will be happy Bongo.



When I got my 4X4 tent I put my 600 from my 2X4 tent into the 4x4. I have an 8 bulb t5 set up in the 2x4 but I want the 2x4 to be dual purpose. veg and flower when I choose.

I'm going to get a 1000 for the 4x4 tent and use the 600 in the 2x4 tent when I choose.  I already have the ventilation system installed in both tents. I only need the light.

The question for the 1000 in a 2x4 was just a thought when I was really soaring on the RSO along with a few puffs. :smoke1:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2015)

The new plan is the right one. A 1Kw for the 4x4 and keep the 600w for the 2x4


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 10, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> The new plan is the right one. A 1Kw for the 4x4 and keep the 600w for the 2x4



I have a winner.  Thanks everyone.


----------

